

Three Reasons Why I'm Ditching ChunkHost (and Moving to Linode) - hoop
http://blog.charleshooper.net/three-reasons-why-im-ditching-chunkhost

======
wccrawford
It sounds like he has legit reasons for leaving ChunkHost, but doesn't address
how Linode will be better about these problems. (I'm assuming they have an
SLA, but he doesn't even say that.)

~~~
hoop
Hi wccrawford,

Thanks for pointing that out. I've been using Linode for about as long as I've
been using ChunkHost and the following reflect my experiences with them:

* Feedback: Linode's community support and official support are both very responsive. You won't see any year-old feature requests that haven't been answered. In fact, most (all?) of their employees are active on IRC along with a large group of customers.

* There isn't a SLA at Linode either, but I have only experienced one incident of scheduled maintenance. That maintenance happened to be on Linode's "birthday" and when my VM came back up (seconds later) it had more RAM than it did previously. I also had the option of rebooting my VM itself whenever I wanted.

* Notice for scheduled maintenance: Due to the lack of scheduled maintenance that affects the customers, I can't really speak on this. I seem to recall having more than adequate (5+ days?) notice for the RAM increase, but I can't find the original email to verify that.

------
moe
Complaints at the hosting low-end always amuse me.

You're paying <$20 a month for a _slice of a server_ and expect not just a
tight SLA but ideally also a personal account manager who jumps when you
whistle?

And would you like champagne with your Happy Meal, too?

~~~
hoop
Hi moe,

Thanks for commenting. I'm confused by part of your comment: where did you get
the idea I want a personal account manager? Because I'd like to improve my
experience with my hosting provider by providing feedback?

Regarding your attitude that if one is paying < $20/month then they don't have
a right to complain: The VPS "package" itself is valued (by ChunkHost) at
$20/month. While I happen to be paying less than that, that is irrelevant. The
fact is, competition exists within that same price range and they provide
better service. I highly recommend you sit in on the first couple weeks of a
macroeconomics class to learn all about supply, demand, and elasticity. In
particular, you should pay close attention to how substitute products affect
one-another's demand curves.

As for a "tight SLA," I'm not sure not wanting to experience downtime three
times in a single week qualifies as my SLA needing to be "tight."

~~~
moe
Yeah, that's all fine and great. Except that if you're so keen after most
uptime and service per dollar then you should have gone with linode, slicehost
or any other of the proven options in first place.

You didn't do that. You compared their prices to ChunkHost. You decided
_against_ the ~$20 bucks that would have bought you guaranteed performance at
linode and _for_ the free beta at ChunkHost. Dare I say you "cheaped out"? Now
you complain because in 8 months they haven't managed to catch up with the
competition that's 2-3 times longer around.

~~~
hoop
Eight months ago there were not any reviews about ChunkHost and I wanted to
try them out. I think you could s/"cheaped out"/"experimented with a new
vendor." Do you not shop around and try new things or did you not buy the
iPhone or the Droid because you thought your Motorola Startac was still the
only proven option?

And now I've written a review on my experience. I don't understand why you are
so offended that I did so, but you're welcome.

------
drivebyacct2
I find it funny and strangely coincidental that both linode and chunkhost seem
to building their admin web interfaces on top of Drupal.

~~~
donw
I find it funny that you appear to have visited neither site.

Linode pretty clearly uses ColdFusion, and Chunkhost looks to be built on
Rails -- look at the source HTML for the 'members login' page for both sites.
Linode has lots of 'CFM' and 'CFIDE', and Chunkhost has the telltale
'javascripts/' URLs.

~~~
drivebyacct2
Well I feel like a dumbass. I always thought the linode signin page looked
like the default drupal signin form.

:/ I would like one rock to put my head under.

